

Image Showing The Surface Area Required To Power The World With Solar Panels - Freebytes
http://imgur.com/j9wrB.jpg

======
onreact-com
You don't need additional space for solar panels. You can add them to existing
buildings or even above parking spaces. So you actually need zero space.

~~~
darien
Just imagine how much money a solar electrician can make servicing rooftop
panels in a large middle class area. It may be more efficient (overall) for
utility companies to build solar farms rather than leaving it up to consumers.

